# slip lead



## miller123 (Aug 13, 2011)

does anybody have any oppinions on a slip leash, these are not choke chains or prong collars, if you dont know what they are google them, im thinking of buying one. does anybody use them with there dogs?


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

miller123 said:


> does anybody have any oppinions on a slip leash, these are not choke chains or prong collars, if you dont know what they are google them, im thinking of buying one. does anybody use them with there dogs?


IMO, the only good reason to use a slip lead is to get a TRAINED dog, who already is good at loose lead walking, to and from the agility ring, where he must run with no collar. When used for this purpose, they're great because you can get them on and off quickly and easily before and after your run.

They are not for puppies or young dogs and not for training. You stand a high chance of injuring the neck of a dog who tries to pull against a lead.


----------



## miller123 (Aug 13, 2011)

thank you! i will not need one untill we are compeating in agility then.


----------

